

Record magnetic field (100T) achieved at Los Alamos - schrodingersCat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0R8dyyXtTo&feature=youtu.be
The Los Alamos campus of the NHMFL achieved a record setting 100.75 Tesla (T) magnetic field. This is approximately 1.5-4 million times Earth's magnetic field and 70 times the strength of a typical MRi magnet.
======
schrodingersCat
Prepare for the rise of Magneto!

